# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Guaranteed Speed Win in AV for Horde!!!!

## Bon

Right fellow hordies! Time to win AV 100%!

Inside Vanndar Stormpikes bunker there is a female dwarf, Prospector Stonehewer - NPC - World of Warcraft 

There is currently a lovely bug where if you DPS this NPC down until she runs in fear, when she runs to Vanndar she will pull him without pulling the other Marshals.

This means with some careful positioning by a tank, you can just hold him near the entrance and nuke him down without having to deal with any of the other mobs.

Enjoy your easy wins boys before it gets fixed  :Smile:

----------


## Name0

When alliance win in 7min hard to even try this

----------


## ephix123456

> When alliance win in 7min hard to even try this


id rather them win, they speed run to the boss and win but only get 700 honor for it meanwhile horde get 2k plus for losing. atleast 90% of the time ive played av so far

----------


## Name0

With 15min av time for horde and they get insta q pop  :Frown:

----------


## Heroix

> Right fellow hordies! Time to win AV 100%!
> 
> Inside Vanndar Stormpikes bunker there is a female dwarf, Prospector Stonehewer - NPC - World of Warcraft 
> 
> There is currently a lovely bug where if you DPS this NPC down until she runs in fear, when she runs to Vanndar she will pull him without pulling the other Marshals.
> 
> This means with some careful positioning by a tank, you can just hold him near the entrance and nuke him down without having to deal with any of the other mobs.
> 
> Enjoy your easy wins boys before it gets fixed


Great tip! Tried it, works Great. Quite hard to get a hang of it at first

----------


## Name0

No just hard to have people not always kill her with you spamming DO NOT ATTACK lol

----------

